# The Laconic Turn of Phrase



## antinous.gray (May 18, 2009)

If the wheel comes full circle, where starts the next phase of life?

I am a person on the edge of great personal change, and I find more that my writing is influenced by that fact. Too much. As a solution I am seeking a community that will inject new ideas into my head and hopefully bring back the spark of inspiration that once drove me to write prolifically as an adolescent.

It is not my wish to make any false pretense: I do not write all that much. I haven't written in a while, actually. But I think that if I am to find it in my heart to continue writing, then I'll find it in other people.

My name is Dorian Gray... and if you haven't guessed it already, that isn't my real name; but it's who I'm looking for.


----------



## alanmt (May 18, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## The Backward OX (May 19, 2009)

antinous.gray said:


> I am seeking a community that will inject new ideas into my head


Dream on.

But welcome anyway.


----------



## Nickie (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Hindumaliman (May 19, 2009)

What a formal introduction. Such wording is found once in a thousand in this decrepit place that is the internet. I hope that you flourish and not find us abhorring. As for and idea...I came upon mine by waking up every morning and not expecting much. That way, I didn't see any possible idea as granted and therefore found the potential in them all. 

Good luck in your ambitions,
Hindumaliman


----------



## antinous.gray (May 19, 2009)

Thank you all for the welcomes!


----------



## DarkDyer (May 19, 2009)

Antinous, I'm a fan of your name already. I think I may have already critted one of your pieces. If not, I'll do so shortly. Well written intro, btw.

Welcome to WF.


----------



## Baron (May 20, 2009)

Searching for an amoral, homosexual character from a book 100 years old is a weird quest. Welcome to the forum. Don't think you'll find him here though, although he'd certainly fit in.


----------



## Mistique (May 20, 2009)

Welcome Dorian Gray


----------



## ash somers (May 20, 2009)

there is no beginning, nor ending, it's all in your head, fred *nods* 



antinous.gray said:


> If the wheel comes full circle, where starts the next phase of life?




hi dorian and welcome to the madness, you've certainly caught thine eye
with your introduction, one tip i'll give you already, write from the start
is kill the word 'that' from your vocabulary, it's one small step for you
and one large relief for those who will be reading your words ...
although i shouldn't speak for others, as they might not mind
personally it drives me insane, but i do exaggerate *wink*


----------

